# Nala the Teacup Poodle



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

This video brought me to tears- it is so touching. Nala is a very special and adorable little dog! It is amazing what she does every day.

Teacup Poodle Dog Rides Elevators Every Day To Visit A Nursing Home


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*What a sweet little dog!! It reminds me of my Eddie, only he is not as fast, lol.*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*That was an adorable video, Chloe!
Thanks for sharing it with us. :hug:
Nala IS an angel -- there is no doubt in my mind.*


----------



## Birding (Oct 10, 2013)

eduardo said:


> *What a sweet little dog!! It reminds me of my Eddie, only he is not as fast, lol.*


Eddie is wonderful! Does he work as a therapy dog? Or have a special sense from who could benefit most from his happy presence? And yes, Nala is so fast-- I was smiling so big seeing her little legs run!



FaeryBee said:


> *That was an adorable video, Chloe!
> Thanks for sharing it with us. :hug:
> Nala IS an angel -- there is no doubt in my mind.*


It was just so cute and heartwarming  Glad you liked it!


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

How incredible you can see she generally loves doing her daily routine. Those eyes are so full of love and care those elderly people are so lucky to share her love and devotion. Thankyou for sharing it was wonderful.


----------

